# You guys are gonna hate me for this...



## straymond (Aug 1, 2013)

But I'm bored, and plain black is even more boring. Stay tuned...


----------



## Stealthtastic (Aug 1, 2013)

Wut


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 1, 2013)

Uh oh! 

Subbed!


----------



## Fktpguitfiddle (Aug 1, 2013)

HAHA got my attention!


----------



## straymond (Aug 1, 2013)

At least i got to kill a couple of hours!


----------



## Jason Spell (Aug 1, 2013)

That looks sweet! Great job!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 1, 2013)

It looks really interesting!Close-ups?


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 1, 2013)

Cool, Im getting like a monet deco, deco monet ish sorta vibe. Nice


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks pretty cool - what happened to the edges (where the binding would be) originally?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 1, 2013)

More pics please


----------



## straymond (Aug 1, 2013)

thanks, guys!
I'll try to get some close-ups when I come home. it ain't too pretty, though.
this has been my workhorse for quite some time, and has some bruises. so the "binding" is simply paint that has been chipped off.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 1, 2013)

damnit raymond, I thought this was the guitar I shipped you. Bout gave me a ....ing heart attack...


----------



## straymond (Aug 1, 2013)

bob123 said:


> damnit raymond, I thought this was the guitar I shipped you. Bout gave me a ....ing heart attack...


 
*dies*
The 2020 is still untouched here in norway, my friend!


----------



## bob123 (Aug 1, 2013)

straymond said:


> *dies*
> The 2020 is still untouched here in norway, my friend!







ANYWAY... haha I love when beaters are actually beaters like this. None of that "relic'ing" business I dislike so much haha.


----------



## Syrinx (Aug 1, 2013)

You went Etch-A-Sketch on it lol!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 1, 2013)

That looks really cool


----------



## straymond (Aug 2, 2013)

before I post after popular demand, keep in mind, this was more or less a hurry-hackjob because I bored before work. who'll notice under stage-lights, right? 





It's next to impossible to capture the grooves, but they are there!









Looks like the back will recieve the same treatment next time I have nothing to do


----------



## Suitable (Aug 2, 2013)

That would look AWESOME on mushies!!!  

Dremel job?


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 2, 2013)

I really like the design idea! Looks like it was fun to do!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 2, 2013)

That's not half bad.


----------



## straymond (Aug 2, 2013)

Suitable said:


> That would look AWESOME on mushies!!!
> 
> Dremel job?


 
lol! I reckon your head would implode if you were shroomed up and glanced at this thing... sure was a dremel! I guess you guys call it the same as us  



Daf57 said:


> I really like the design idea! Looks like it was fun to do!


 
thanks, man! I gotta admit, it was quite relaxing and therapeutic doing, with some good coffe and even better music


----------



## JPMike (Aug 2, 2013)

It reminds me of those Satriani models that were out back in the 90s. Nice work!!


----------



## Just A Box (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, that could actually be a legit factory finish option. Many people would fancy that type of finish over plain black. Dig it.


----------



## CD1221 (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks awesome, like on of those maze puzzles for kids - find your way through to the other side


----------



## crazygtr (Aug 3, 2013)

Is that a continuos line?


----------



## Senaeth (Aug 3, 2013)

That's brilliant! 
Ibanez THIS is how you do finishes, now go do it!


----------



## straymond (Aug 3, 2013)

crazygtr said:


> Is that a continuos line?



Alas, no... but that's a good idea and challenge, though!


----------



## crowbar1115 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## straymond (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm sorry for the slight necro-bump, but here's a small update on my beloved workhorse.
I was really satisifed with how it came out last time. I liked how the pattern popped, but with time the pattern faded. It was probably just dust from the finish that was left in the grooves.

So. Level up. On to bare wood:


----------



## teamSKDM (May 1, 2014)

do an ebony fretbaord dye, i think itd help compliment it very well! excellent job! gave your guitar a tattoo haha


----------



## teejay (May 3, 2014)

This is pretty bad ass. Personally I'd paint the lines with a paint pen, Sharpe, or finger nail polish. A nice dark purple or blue would look insane. So many possibilities, I love it man!


----------



## SkyIllusion (May 3, 2014)

Yeah I was going to say that my bandmate had a similar thing done to an RG7 a few years ago. The first place to fade off was the arm bevel it still looks super rad though.


----------



## straymond (May 5, 2014)

teejay said:


> This is pretty bad ass. Personally I'd paint the lines with a paint pen, Sharpe, or finger nail polish. A nice dark purple or blue would look insane. So many possibilities, I love it man!


 
I've actually thought about giving the grooves some kind of color!
We'll see how it'll work out when I'm done "grooving"


----------



## charlessalvacion (May 5, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## oldbulllee (May 5, 2014)

it looks great!


----------



## Neilzord (May 5, 2014)

Could File a bevel around the edge so its more pronounced and then maybe rub over various coloured enamels to fill the gaps with all sorts of colours! 

Gotta love the Bordem finishes


----------



## Matthew (May 5, 2014)

I kinda dig the way it faded over time, but then:



Neilzord said:


> ...rub over various coloured enamels to fill the gaps with all sorts of colours!


----------



## Churchie777 (May 5, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> then maybe rub over various coloured enamels to fill the gaps with all sorts of colours!



look like one of them drawings as a kid when you put random colours down then black over top and scratch a drawing


----------



## straymond (May 7, 2014)

thanks guys! I really appreciate it.
Hopefully I'll get some more work done on her tomorrow when I have a day off from work 

I hope the finish on the headstock is just as much welcome to this treatment as the body...


----------



## JustMac (May 7, 2014)

A set of Blackhawks would really tie it together...but that's more of a thought than a realistic suggestion.

I wish Ibanez ditched the black and started selling artsy finishes like this. Ok fair enough, black sells, but they should definitely
test the market for this sort of thing. 

Can't wait to see what you do with it Straymond, I love it!


----------



## OWHall (May 7, 2014)

Awesome idea man! Personally I wouldn't paint the lines, I think the wood effect is awesome!
Now there is a guitar that can groove


----------



## straymond (May 12, 2014)

done! again. for now.


----------



## ElRay (May 12, 2014)

straymond said:


> I'm sorry for the slight necro-bump,



Good necrobump is good.

Ray


----------



## XBIGJIMX (May 13, 2014)

I am totally digging this!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 13, 2014)

This is beyond cool. 

You should fill in the grooves with white or light blue for extra contrast


----------



## straymond (May 14, 2014)

teejay said:


> This is pretty bad ass. Personally I'd paint the lines with a paint pen, Sharpe, or finger nail polish. A nice dark purple or blue would look insane. So many possibilities, I love it man!


 


TheWarAgainstTime said:


> This is beyond cool.
> 
> You should fill in the grooves with white or light blue for extra contrast


 
Thanks a lot for all of your comments and pointers, guys! really appreciate it 

And I gotta admit, I'm beginning to get really comfy with these ideas ^
The wife has too much nailpolish, anyways.


----------



## Convictional (May 14, 2014)

Totally think you should dye the fretboard.


----------



## straymond (May 21, 2014)

Quoting my e-mail:
"Your order for a bright green nail-polish pen is placed".

Don't tell anyone that the manly stud-monster that is me ordered this


----------



## straymond (Jun 3, 2014)

the poor girl doesn't seem to get any rest...


----------



## tssb (Jun 5, 2014)

straymond said:


> the poor girl doesn't seem to get any rest...



Go crazy on it and mix colours, not all in green. )


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 5, 2014)

^I was gonna say something similar. Perhaps spray paint it in a plethora of colours in super thin layers, making sure to blend them nicely (maybe like the Al Di Meola Prism PRS) and then wipe it off again while the paint is still almost fully wet? 

No matter what, this is a great and very unique project that I love the look of.


----------



## tmo (Jun 5, 2014)

tssb said:


> Go crazy on it and mix colours, not all in green. )



+1

*THIS*


----------



## straymond (Jun 11, 2014)

I've already got too far with the green, and actually had to order another pen.... 
heck, we'll go rainbow next time!


----------



## TKOA-Dex (Jun 11, 2014)

I like it! The green gives it an almost legend of Zelda feel, haha! All you need is a tri force inlay now!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks amazing! 

I'd also consider adding some purple and/or blue in there as well.


----------



## straymond (Jul 10, 2014)

done. I promise. Again.


----------



## tmo (Jul 10, 2014)

It came out pretty cool, congrats


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 10, 2014)

That's dope


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 10, 2014)

Looks cool. I don't think I've ever seen a rosewood fretboard that light.


----------



## straymond (Jul 11, 2014)

thanks, guys! I'm pretty pleased with it


----------

